# مطلوب الافاده عن هذا الحجر



## هاوي احجار (25 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لدي هذا الحجر وارجو التكرم بتزويدي بمعلومات عنه 












مع الشكر والتقدير لكم


----------



## عبدالحميد رمضان (26 يونيو 2011)

لتزويدك بمعلومات عن هذا الحجر اولا صف لنا الخصائص الفيزيائية لهذا الحجر هل ترى حجم الحبيات او المعادن التى تكون هذا الصخر ومن اين حصلت على هذا الصخر وانا اعتقد انه صخر الجابرو وهو صخر نارى قاعدى يتكون فى باطن الارض وهو مكافئ لصخر البازلت


----------



## هاوي احجار (27 يونيو 2011)

اخي الفاضل عبدالحميد 
هذا الصخر اقرب للفحم عندما تنظر اليه بالمكبر 
وزنه ثقيل جدا يتوسطه بقع ذهبيه وتتحول للون الفضي تشبه الى درجة كبيرة قشور السمك 
قابل لكسر اجزاء بسيطه من الاطراف


----------



## ابراهيم سيدي (29 يونيو 2011)

Bonjour mon frère
en vu d'oeul on dirais que c'une roche volcanique à composition basique qui peut aller de Basalt à Dolérite
we allahou a3lam


----------



## geofarid (26 مايو 2013)

vous ne pouviez jamais en geologie de faire une description d'une roche de loi ou avec une photo, c'est impossible. il faut mon ami determiner l'endroit que vous avez emporter cet echontillion , utiliser la loupe pour determiner les mineraux visibles, et passer a l'analyse par le microscop avec des lames mince.............bon chance


----------



## amr777 (16 يونيو 2013)

the black rock is graphite, the white/transperant veinlets are quartz, and the golden/bronze crystals are pyrite/ chalcopyrite or mica.


----------



## Shinoooo (4 سبتمبر 2014)

أعتقد انه معدن الجالينا تركيبه الكيميائي (PbS) كبريتيد الرصاص ..... و يتميز بان وزنه النوعى كبير و له لمعان على الرغم من لونه الداكن ... مخدشه بني غامق .


----------

